# Anyone like some baby rats?



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK I have seriously deliberated whether or not to put this up but I am going to for now.

As many of you know I have 14 baby rats who are approaching 3 weeks old. I am certainly in no rush to get sell them, indeed I may well not do, and I am loathed to do it before Christmas because of the tendency to give pets as presents. But I know it is better if possible to get pet rats young and tameable, so if there are people on here who would like some baby rats then feel free to get in touch.

Location-wise I am in Manchester.

Oh and I am not putting this in the adoption section as I am only really enquiring it now and I don't want to attract people onto the site just wanting more animals. Apologies to the mods if this is not right though! xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> OK I have seriously deliberated whether or not to put this up but I am going to for now.
> 
> As many of you know I have 14 baby rats who are approaching 3 weeks old. I am certainly in no rush to get sell them, indeed I may well not do, and I am loathed to do it before Christmas because of the tendency to give pets as presents. But I know it is better if possible to get pet rats young and tameable, so if there are people on here who would like some baby rats then feel free to get in touch.
> 
> ...


Someone has just posted (in rodents I think) that they are wanting a male rat.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Someone has just posted (in rodents I think) that they are wanting a male rat.


OK!!

Btw just seen u reached 10,000 posts...impressive!!!!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> OK!!
> 
> Btw just seen u reached 10,000 posts...impressive!!!!!!


Thankies, I obviously talk far too much


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> OK!!
> 
> Btw just seen u reached 10,000 posts...impressive!!!!!!


She's a right gasbag aint she :lol:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

You got another 5 week yet


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Ugh don't tempt me, I miss the little fuzzlets but I'm having to downsize my colony as it is


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> She's a right gasbag aint she :lol:


 I've only managed 2000 in a year...she's setting the bar very high hehe!!!



Yorkshire_Rose said:


> You got another 5 week yet


 I have to confess I thought it was 6 weeks! Though obviously I would have re-checked that!!!



Argent said:


> Ugh don't tempt me, I miss the little fuzzlets but I'm having to downsize my colony as it is


Awww well I will be keeping probably the majority if not all so there will be plenty of updates. Can't believe it was less than a week ago that they were blind and deaf...and now they're bounding around and SUCCESSFULLY reaching the water bottle!!!


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> I have to confess I thought it was 6 weeks! Though obviously I would have re-checked that!!!


Think a few people let them go at 6 week but personally i prefer 8 week +


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Think a few people let them go at 6 week but personally i prefer 8 week +


Well that's even better...takes me beyond chrissy anyways!!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Anymore pics btw? Has Bijou warmed up to you at all?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> Anymore pics btw? Has Bijou warmed up to you at all?


No she hasn't...in fact she's got worse...she lunges for me now...which is why I am a little worried about her hormones...

Anyways here's a few pics...but they are so hard to take pics of now lol!!



















and my fav...


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Awwwhh!!! They remind me of when I got Lavender and her bubs! (they were 3 weeks old when I got them), they're like little fleas bouncing all over the place! I had to free range them in the bathtub 

Poor Bijou  She seemed to be getting a little better while she was with me...she didn't crawl on me or anything, but she came up close and just wandered around me and stuff...hope she chills out, girl's got a nasty bite!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> Awwwhh!!! They remind me of when I got Lavender and her bubs! (they were 3 weeks old when I got them), they're like little fleas bouncing all over the place! I had to free range them in the bathtub
> 
> Poor Bijou  She seemed to be getting a little better while she was with me...she didn't crawl on me or anything, but she came up close and just wandered around me and stuff...hope she chills out, girl's got a nasty bite!


Lol yeah let them out on the sofa but yeah bath is good!!

Yeah am hoping she will come round...think a prob is she gets a lot of free ranging and I think it makes her more independent! xx


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Shes come round shes just protecting her maybes by lunging at you.

Sounds liek shes being a great mum ( desite you fingers get ripped to shreds haha)

This is the problem when you havea female rats ( or any animal ) that youve only had a short time then decides its going to have babies they dont trust you..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Shes come round shes just protecting her maybes by lunging at you.
> 
> Sounds liek shes being a great mum ( desite you fingers get ripped to shreds haha)
> 
> This is the problem when you havea female rats ( or any animal ) that youve only had a short time then decides its going to have babies they dont trust you..


 I know she seemed to do better...but has gone worse again! When babies are weaned I think is gonna be the time to really try and bond with her! The babies are very cute...love being their teething ring  Though should I let them nibble me or am I encouraging naughty behaviour? Just it gives me goosebumps  xx


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> I know she seemed to do better...but has gone worse again! When babies are weaned I think is gonna be the time to really try and bond with her! The babies are very cute...love being their teething ring  Though should I let them nibble me or am I encouraging naughty behaviour? Just it gives me goosebumps  xx


Theyll soon stop its just the same as a human baby testing everything with thier mouth.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah I was a bit worried when my lot were test biting but they soon grew out of it when they realised nothing tasty came of fingertips!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Theyll soon stop its just the same as a human baby testing everything with thier mouth.





Argent said:


> Yeah I was a bit worried when my lot were test biting but they soon grew out of it when they realised nothing tasty came of fingertips!


:thumbup:Thanks guys! Yeah I love it now but I didn't wanna encourage something they might get into the habit of doing....but thats fine xx


----------



## Mel87 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi i am looking for a female baby rat mid january, as i am moving to a bigger house, do you still have any available,how much and are they well handled. Please email me. Thankyou


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

This ad is a year old!
Also rats should not be housed alone they need to live in same sex pairs or groups!


----------

